# Grungy burr carrier



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

For a while my coffee had not been tasting as good as I thought it should, cleaned baskets, removed and cleaned the screen also back flushed. Still not very tasty,open grinder to check burrs, fairly clean, might as well check and clean the carrier. As can be seen from photos oil residue and grounds quickly build up. I do not think "Grindz" would remove all this.

Lower photo shows plastic spacers centring the burr in the carrier.

Red marks in centre hole assist in lining up notches on shaft with carrier.

View attachment 9717
View attachment 9718
View attachment 9719
View attachment 9720
View attachment 9721


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I really like the idea of using those spacers to centre the burr.









Can't believe I hadn't thought of doing it myself.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Agree with Marcus regarding the spacers. What did you use just out of interest?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

They are cut from the packers used in fitting double glazed units in windows /doors. Also used for packing the frames when fixing.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Depending on grinder you might need something thinner. I use the back of a flexible plastic folder for my EK.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

What do you recommend for removing the gunk from the carrier? I think it's time I cleaned out my mazzer mini and am fully expecting to be faced with a similar sight.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

hotmetal said:


> What do you recommend for removing the gunk from the carrier? I think it's time I cleaned out my mazzer mini and am fully expecting to be faced with a similar sight.


Warm water and fairy liquid.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

For any parts that I can remove (burrs) I'd probably use Cafiza because it's designed to deal with coffee oil. Should I really try to remove the bottom burr carrier though? I've read that this can be tricky and it's easy to do damage. I know you should never prise it up. But then presumably you need specialist pulling tools?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

hotmetal said:


> For any parts that I can remove (burrs) I'd probably use Cafiza because it's designed to deal with coffee oil. Should I really try to remove the bottom burr carrier though? I've read that this can be tricky and it's easy to do damage. I know you should never prise it up. But then presumably you need specialist pulling tools?


That's your call mate, I've seen Cafiza ruin the finish of some parts. I use it only on the group parts and use fairy on everything else.

As for the removal of the carrier, you have to be really careful, Frank (el carajillo) did a post on it a while back I believe.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I've just deep cleaned my Gaggia MDF and the lower burr carrier popped off without a problem, the Brasilia RR55 on the other hand it was stuck fast and just wouldn't budge. Franks advice to me was to use a cloth soaked in boiling water and then squeezed dry (use rubber gloves to avoid being scolded) and then push and wrap the cloth round the burr carrier for 20secs and then repeat. After heating up the carrier like this it should pop off. For me this still didn't work but a quick 15-20seconds blast with a hot air gun (used for paint stripping) achieved success


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Cheers Spence, I wasn't aware that Cafiza might spoil the finish. I assumed it was designed for removing coffee oils from metal parts but hadn't considered the fact that said parts are normally not visible. Will stick to WUL as both you and Frank have suggested.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I found this post from a while back regarding making some "doughnut" to aid in centring the burr during installation on to the carrier. Sounds like an interesting idea.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?7082-Super-Jolly-Burr-Alignment


----------

